# Sand Texture



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

I've got to remove a sand texture on walls. It was applied using a Valspar paint.
I plan on sanding the walls with 80 grit sandpaper priming and painting.
Does anyone have any advice or a different procedure?
I see that SHerwin has a similar product called brushed Quartz stone finish.

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi
If the Valspar product is anything similar to Ralph Lauren Suede, you may not have to sand.

The RL product had a definite sand texture. I had to do a repair of a wall with that on it and the instructions on the can said to just paint over it. 

Two coats made the texture disappear.

Maybe the Valspar is similar.


----------



## Allsurface (Aug 17, 2014)

DO NOT SAND!!!!!


Most sand finish paints contain CRYSTALLINE SILICA. This causes silicosis, lung cancer and other bad ****. 
Leave it and paint over it. Otherwise you will need to be heavily protected with skin and breathing protection and use a hepa vacuum and seal room, and so on.
Do not put yourself or the customer through this. 
Read up on it and explain to customer, they will be sure to understand or be willing to pay to have the texture dealt with safely. 

If the texture is light, you may consider a couple of skim coats of Sheetrock.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Come across sand texture quite a bit on ceilings, and a little less so on walls.

I agree, two regular old basic coats of paint will make the sand granules disappear.


----------



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

This is funny:
Here's Sherwins answer:

Thank you for contacting Sherwin-Williams. We appreciate your inquiry.

There are a couple of different options. One would be to have more material added on top of the texture and then troweled to a smoother finish. This could add a lot of weight and "could" cause some adhesion problems. The other choice is to have the texture sanded smooth. That's a lot of dusty work. Whichever method you choose, make sure the walls are properly primed before applying a topcoat so you get a uniform appearance.

Thank you again for your inquiry. Please let me know if there is anything else I can assist you with.

Best Regards,
Megan

Sherwin-Williams Customer Suppor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you for contacting Sherwin-Williams. We appreciate your inquiry.


----------



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

And,
Here's Valspars answer


Paul,

Unfortunately there isn't a good way to remove the sandstone finish. The finish is a sacrificial coating so it can not be painted over. I would recommend skim coating the wall with joint compound (preferably lightweight), priming and then repainting.

Thank you,

Emily E. Zieger 
Valspar - Regional Sales Manager


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

I'll just add same goes for repaints of porch floors and steps where sand additive was mixed with paint.

Whenever I've recoated those substrates with straight floor paint, the only texture left after the second coat would be roller stipple or brush lines, not gritty sand.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, there is no definitive answer here,IMHO.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

On the jobs I've had to go over a sand-type texture, I've hit it with either Gardz or a similar product. Some I've had to do a couple of coats on.


----------



## Allsurface (Aug 17, 2014)

Seems straight forward. Don't sand it!
I looked up valspar. It has silica. It kills people. 
Not to sound rude here, but my first post says it all. 
Ask valspar and sherwin to explain the health risks. I'm sure they won't tell you specifics. 

NEVER risk your health for a paint job. 
Paint over it and carry on.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Allsurface said:


> Seems straight forward. Don't sand it!
> I looked up valspar. It has silica. It kills people.
> Not to sound rude here, but my first post says it all.
> Ask valspar and sherwin to explain the health risks. I'm sure they won't tell you specifics.
> ...


I agree about silica, and this isn't some rare, one-off concern.

You can count silica to be in most all masonry materials.

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/topics/silica/

https://www.osha.gov/dsg/topics/silicacrystalline/


----------



## NotAChemist (Jan 23, 2016)

A high build primer might even be a better choice than multiple coats of paint. 1 coat primer, 1 coat finish, just like if it was a similar tough substrate like bare masonry.


----------



## paf9485 (Jun 8, 2015)

What about using a more heavy bodied primer? PPG's MaxBuild is a sprayed on primer that goes on at 15-20 mils wet. It is designed to create a Level 5 finish.

http://buyat.ppg.com/rep_pafpainttools_files/Pghpaints/tdb/6-1.pdf

Dave


----------

